# Fish finder for ice fishing?



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I am thinking about getting a fish finder to use ice fishing. Do any of you use them? Is it worth having one? What do you think of them? Any good suggestion on one? I don't want to spend to much. I'm thinking around $150 or under.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

cklspencer said:


> I am thinking about getting a fish finder to use ice fishing. Do any of you use them? Is it worth having one? What do you think of them? Any good suggestion on one? I don't want to spend to much. I'm thinking around $150 or under.


That is about what I am looking for too!!!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

If your just getting into fishing, i would stay with something simple. Cabelas has some cheaper eagle fish finders for about $80.00. You really dont need all those fancy features of the more expensive finders. You will mostly use it to determine your depth, and if a fish comes through. Just make sure & build something to hold the transducer at the ice hole. I have just used some pvc pipe, with some couplers and a T to connect some pipe so its bigger than the ice hole. You may want to find some kind of water tight box also to hold the stuff. Usually you can find a plastic ammo/shooter box at a sporting goods store for pretty cheap. you can add foam to that if you want to protect it. It also helps to build some sort of a base for the finder to connect to the top of the box.


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

Well fish finders work, but i have so much fun with my under water camara, thats what i would get, it's alot of fun to watch how they react to your bait, if they are interested or not, and time to try something else, they are getting pretty cheap.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Look for a finder that shows your jig and in real time.
You should be able to get one within your budget.

I'm not a fan of the Fishin Buddy finders.
They don't show real time.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Never used or even heard of this brand, but they seem to have good reviews. And very affordable.

http://www.amazon.com/NorCross-HawkEye-F33P-Fish-Finder/dp/B000BV6B6K#moreAboutThisProduct


----------

